# Victoria State Sponsership



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally submitted Vic SS yesterday...Now the looooooong wait begins 

Anyone here submitted Vic SS and waiting for reply ?

I see many submitting SS application for SA and NSW...not many for Victoria!!!! Not sure why though...

If you have submitted Vic SS, just post here. We can keep track of the progress 

Cheers!


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

nivas said:


> Finally submitted Vic SS yesterday...Now the looooooong wait begins
> 
> Anyone here submitted Vic SS and waiting for reply ?
> 
> ...


It is because nsw is acepting application even if u score less in ielts which is not the case for victoria. SA is now enforced to many restriction so SA is not so easy to get


----------



## Deshdeep (Nov 29, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> It is because nsw is acepting application even if u score less in ielts which is not the case for victoria. SA is now enforced to many restriction so SA is not so easy to get



Yes this seems to be the reason. How long does it takes to get Victoria state sponsorship? I also heard that they review the Occupation list every quarter....


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

In Website they have mentioned it will take 12 weeks for them process and give the result...!!


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi !
Just got my state sponsorship today! A long wait!!! I applied in August 2012 and finally January 2013! My circumstance was different as I needed apart from the initial assessment required I had to get another one from Australia even though the documents needed were exactly the same. But I have to say they are work quite according to the time frame given and the minute I sent them the last certificate of assessment, it took them a day to confirm my sponsorship!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

nivas said:


> Finally submitted Vic SS yesterday...Now the looooooong wait begins
> 
> Anyone here submitted Vic SS and waiting for reply ?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Good luck for your sponsorship!
I am also preparing my application for Victoria and plan to submit it next month... I am really worried that I might get rejected for some reason... I am still working on my CV, so that it matches the occupation that they need (there are a few professions within the ANZCO code I am applying under).
Have you uploaded any other documents then required? Something to prove you meet the minimum employment requirement?
My occupation is only sponsored by Victoria, so in case of rejection I do not have any other options:/


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi !
> Just got my state sponsorship today! A long wait!!! I applied in August 2012 and finally January 2013! My circumstance was different as I needed apart from the initial assessment required I had to get another one from Australia even though the documents needed were exactly the same. But I have to say they are work quite according to the time frame given and the minute I sent them the last certificate of assessment, it took them a day to confirm my sponsorship!


Congrats  All the best for visa process


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> Good luck for your sponsorship!
> I am also preparing my application for Victoria and plan to submit it next month... I am really worried that I might get rejected for some reason... I am still working on my CV, so that it matches the occupation that they need (there are a few professions within the ANZCO code I am applying under).
> Have you uploaded any other documents then required? Something to prove you meet the minimum employment requirement?
> My occupation is only sponsored by Victoria, so in case of rejection I do not have any other options:/


What is the ANZCO code u r trying to apply?

You need to submit the assessment done by relevant authority.., in my case it is ACS...

My occupation is also sponsored only in Victoria and SA...now that SA has already closed the gates...only option for me also is Victoria :/


----------



## ERCR (Oct 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> Finally submitted Vic SS yesterday...Now the looooooong wait begins
> 
> Anyone here submitted Vic SS and waiting for reply ?
> 
> ...



My profile is very close to yours. I am 261314 submitted VIC SS on 9th Jan. It would take at least April end to get the result. I have been watching skill select for Cap and current availability for 2613. By 31st Dec 52% of the quota is filled. 

Wondering whether they will be available till April or not?
Senior expats can you throw some light... till what month/time will the VIC SS be available according to the trend?

What will play a key role in getting the SS? I mean, will IELTS 8 band has any edge over IELTS 7, given other details like ANZCO code and other details are same?
What are the top 3 factors that contribute to likelihood of positive VIC SS.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

ERCR said:


> My profile is very close to yours. I am 261314 submitted VIC SS on 9th Jan. It would take at least April end to get the result. I have been watching skill select for Cap and current availability for 2613. By 31st Dec 52% of the quota is filled.
> 
> Wondering whether they will be available till April or not?
> Senior expats can you throw some light... till what month/time will the VIC SS be available according to the trend?
> ...


I also have the same questions 

Hope the occupation ceiling are not reached before we get the result...  

We might get the result at the end of April, and we have 4 months time period for lodging the visa application....if the quota for this year gets over, will they start the new quota after July ??? in that case we can wait for the new quota and apply....

Not sure if I am right in the above approach


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

nivas said:


> What is the ANZCO code u r trying to apply?
> 
> You need to submit the assessment done by relevant authority.., in my case it is ACS...
> 
> My occupation is also sponsored only in Victoria and SA...now that SA has already closed the gates...only option for me also is Victoria :/


I am applying under Life Scientist nec (code: 234599), but there are 3 specializations under this code (Animal Behaviourist, Parasitologist, Pharmacologist (Non-clinical), Toxicologist) and they won't tell me for which specialization are they looking for:/ I am working in non-clinical pharmacology.
I have an assessment from Vetassess but it does not state how much experience I have, just that it is enough for positive result:/ That is why I though it would be good to submit references from work.


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've applied for Vic SS last week and going by the response from the experienced folks , it will definitely take 10-12 weeks time for processing.

The wait begins..hoping to get it soon.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> I am applying under Life Scientist nec (code: 234599), but there are 3 specializations under this code (Animal Behaviourist, Parasitologist, Pharmacologist (Non-clinical), Toxicologist) and they won't tell me for which specialization are they looking for:/ I am working in non-clinical pharmacology.
> I have an assessment from Vetassess but it does not state how much experience I have, just that it is enough for positive result:/ That is why I though it would be good to submit references from work.


yes..It would be better to supply work references for u r case

All the best


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

inder_s1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've applied for Vic SS last week and going by the response from the experienced folks , it will definitely take 10-12 weeks time for processing.
> 
> The wait begins..hoping to get it soon.


Yes..its a loong wait....hope we get the results before the occupation ceilings are reached 


btw..whats u r ANZCO code ?


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

nivas said:


> Yes..its a loong wait....hope we get the results before the occupation ceilings are reached
> 
> 
> btw..whats u r ANZCO code ?



Thanks for the reply. 

My ANZCO Code is 135112


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

nivas said:


> yes..It would be better to supply work references for u r case
> 
> All the best


can I ask how much experience do you have? I am a bit worried that it might be hard to get SS with only 2 yrs...


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi All,

For those who got their state sponsorship, were you told that there is no obligation for you to stay/work in that state for 2 years? You are free to stay and work anywhere within Australia throughout your 5 years of visa validity. 

Can someone confirm that this is true?

Apart from a shorter processing time, what is the advantages of applying one with State Sponsorship?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

schong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who got their state sponsorship, were you told that there is no obligation for you to stay/work in that state for 2 years? You are free to stay and work anywhere within Australia throughout your 5 years of visa validity.
> 
> ...


Hi Schong,
You have to stay in the sponsored state for initial minimum 2 yrs, after wards u are free to stay in any part of Australia. While lodging for state sponsorship you have to sign the obligation from states, this is part of the process.

Apart from getting higher priority in processing visa, you get 5 points from the sponsored state. These 5 points can be crucial for a person stuck up at 55 points.

I have applied for Vic State Sponsorship on 9th Mar 2013 and waiting for +ve reply from the state.


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi people, 

I am applying for vic ss, i have already been working here on 457 visa for a year. With regards to the funds they expect you to have at 20,000 dollars, i fall short. Will my application be rejected?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, you need to put slightly more than the required amount. Think of ANY assets you have, including computers, TV, furniture etc, even small things like rings, mobile phones.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Hi Schong,
> You have to stay in the sponsored state for initial minimum 2 yrs, after wards u are free to stay in any part of Australia. While lodging for state sponsorship you have to sign the obligation from states, this is part of the process.
> 
> Apart from getting higher priority in processing visa, you get 5 points from the sponsored state. These 5 points can be crucial for a person stuck up at 55 points.
> ...


Hi,
I applied on 12th march and already got the positive outcome, so it looks as if they are speeding up the process before July. Good luck!


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Joanna, i have a property abroad would that help?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 12th march and already got the positive outcome, so it looks as if they are speeding up the process before July. Good luck!


Looks like Only ICT application processing is delayed for VSS...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

ashanti7311 said:


> Joanna, i have a property abroad would that help?


Yes. I put a property owned by me/ my husband and his sister in Poland and I got the sponsorship.


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Joanna, what evidence of this would i need to provide?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

ashanti7311 said:


> Thanks Joanna, what evidence of this would i need to provide?


Sorry, but I have no idea. Normally they do not require any evidence and I was never asked to present one. Maybe some property documents? I guess they are different in every country.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Kindly update anyone who have received Vic SS result recently who has applied in Dec end and Jan 2013.
I have came across members who have applied in mid Dec and got the Vic SS. Seems the apllicantions of Dec end and Jan 2013 should be in a process to get the Vic SS.
Please update.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

I am applying for 190 visa for Software Tester and I am applying for Victoria this week and I have 65 points. I would like to know how the points system works for 190 visa. For example, is there any difference between someone getting 65 points and someone getting 70 points. I understand that for 189 visa, person with higher points has a higher chance in EOI. Is it the same for 190 visa? Please suggest.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ujbanj said:


> I am applying for 190 visa for Software Tester and I am applying for Victoria this week and I have 65 points. I would like to know how the points system works for 190 visa. For example, is there any difference between someone getting 65 points and someone getting 70 points. I understand that for 189 visa, person with higher points has a higher chance in EOI. Is it the same for 190 visa? Please suggest.


A person with high caliber than other gets sponsored. I have came across members getting rejected because of IELTS score less than others members. Points also plays an role in it, but I am not sure to what extent it plays role.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

JoannaAch said:


> Yes. I put a property owned by me/ my husband and his sister in Poland and I got the sponsorship.


Hi JoannaAch,

Do an applicant for Victoria State Sponsorship have to show funds to get +ve SS?
What much fund are required?
What type of funds can be shown? House owned will do? Or only liquid funds are required?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Mroks said:


> Hi JoannaAch,
> 
> Do an applicant for Victoria State Sponsorship have to show funds to get +ve SS?
> What much fund are required?
> ...


You have to estimate how much you have and put it into your application. They don't ask for any proof...
The amount that you have to show is on their website:
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
You need 30 000 for main applicant and additional 5 000 per dependent (if you are offshore).
Anything can be shown, house, cars, TVs, cash, Estimate the value of everything you have and make sure it is more that they require, as they will reject you application if you show less.
Good luck!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

JoannaAch said:


> You have to estimate how much you have and put it into your application. They don't ask for any proof...
> The amount that you have to show is on their website:
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> You need 30 000 for main applicant and additional 5 000 per dependent (if you are offshore).
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

ah! Finally! Just received the +ve result from Victoria  and also the skillselect email to apply for Visa :happy:

Now on to next step...Thanks for all the help till now


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

nivas said:


> ah! Finally! Just received the +ve result from Victoria  and also the skillselect email to apply for Visa :happy:
> 
> Now on to next step...Thanks for all the help till now


Congrats nivas :clap2::clap2:...its a great news for you after a 3+ months wait...May I know ur software testing skillset/domain?


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

Just wondering, I have been accessed as Computer Network and Systems Engineer(recent graduate) and working as helpdesk for about 2 years now but I don't think can get SS from Victoria right?

Do I need at least 3 years working experience in related role? Glance through NSW SS and theirs are nto really strict


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

congratulations! it is really around 12 weeks to get the grant.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Congrats nivas :clap2::clap2:...its a great news for you after a 3+ months wait...May I know ur software testing skillset/domain?


Thanks  

I have 9+ years of experience, mostly in testing embedded software running in settop boxes,TVs and also little bit iOS and android phone testing


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

My agent informed that he has logged the Victoria SS for me today, not sure If i should be happy or sad as it has been very delayed now.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

How can I track my SS as it has been filed by my Agent ?


Is there a way I can see the progress ? Please suggest.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> How can I track my SS as it has been filed by my Agent ?
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can see the progress ? Please suggest.


There is no way to see the progress of SS. After filing for Vic SS the only communications happens is mail form Vic about your SS result. Vic might send mail regarding delay in process say after 3 months, but no assurance as some applicants receive the mail while other don't regarding delay.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> There is no way to see the progress of SS. After filing for Vic SS the only communications happens is mail form Vic about your SS result. Vic might send mail regarding delay in process say after 3 months, but no assurance as some applicants receive the mail while other don't regarding delay.


After 3 months they will e-mail candidates that there can be further delay ? Wow that's some more waiting ?

Mroks how about your application, how long its gonna take. Also, what is your total exp and how much points do you have without +5 for SS ?


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I filed ss with Vic on 24th Jan and still waiting for a reply.

It's gonna be 4 months in a few days from now, anyone experienced this¿


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

wow 4 months 

Should have filed ACT


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

inder_s1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed ss with Vic on 24th Jan and still waiting for a reply.
> 
> It's gonna be 4 months in a few days from now, anyone experienced this¿


Which occupation ? How much is your work exp ? and what were you IELTS score and Age ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> After 3 months they will e-mail candidates that there can be further delay ? Wow that's some more waiting ?
> 
> Mroks how about your application, how long its gonna take. Also, what is your total exp and how much points do you have without +5 for SS ?


I filed on 9th Mar 2013 (ack: 12th Mar 2013) for Vic SS and expecting result by June end or after that. From my point of few, I need to pass minimum 3.5 months wait period, then I have high chances of getting +ve SS. They usually do not take longer time for rejection and Vic takes up to 3 months to reject an application. It is unlikely that Vic will reject an application say after 3.5 months of processing. But :fingerscrossed:

I have 8+ yrs experience, currently sitting at 55 points and patiently waiting for 5 points from SS.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

inder_s1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed ss with Vic on 24th Jan and still waiting for a reply.
> 
> It's gonna be 4 months in a few days from now, anyone experienced this¿


On 17th May a member with occupation 261314 got +ve Vic SS. He applied on 29th Jan. U should get +ve result within few days. 

Can I know ur occupation, IELTS details module wise ?


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Mroks,

Thanks for the reply. My occupation is 135112, IELTS results : listening 8 Reading 8 Speaking 8 writing 7 overall 8


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys a friend of mine with 9+ years of work exp in software testing and ielts score of 7 just got his Vic SS approval in a WEEK ???? how can that be possible ?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

If he's currently employed in Victoria, then its possible. Even then one week is too quick. Is this the case with your friend?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, a friend who filed before me. But he is working in India not in Victoria.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmm..sounds interesting..does he have a job offer from Victoria?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

No he does not to the best of my knowledge.

Whats your total work exp and what were your ielts score Mav ?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Exp 9+..overall IELTS score is 8


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> No he does not to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Whats your total work exp and what were your ielts score Mav ?


Your timeline seems to identical of mine. I have also applied for Victoria SS on 21 May 2013, so keep in touch and share your experience.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

N.Ali said:


> Your timeline seems to identical of mine. I have also applied for Victoria SS on 21 May 2013, so keep in touch and share your experience.


Sure


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Vic Govt - Rejected grant*



noobrex said:


> Which occupation ? How much is your work exp ? and what were you IELTS score and Age ?



After waiting for frustrating 4+ months, Vic Govt. has rejected the visa grant with the standard template as reply.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

inder_s1 said:


> After waiting for frustrating 4+ months, Vic Govt. has rejected the visa grant with the standard template as reply.


It's really very sad that Vic after assessing you for 4+ months came out with negative result.
It's surprising that, up till now just around 2% of your occupation quota has been filled. Don't know exactly Vic is looking for whom to fill the quota.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

inder_s1 said:


> After waiting for frustrating 4+ months, Vic Govt. has rejected the visa grant with the standard template as reply.


Try for ACT or SA. Something will definitely work.


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Try for ACT or SA. Something will definitely work.


Thanks Mroks,

Will check the availability in ACT or SA and apply in July. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deyab219 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Still waiting*

Hi everyone, I have filed for VIC SS on 2nd March, 2013 my occupation is 262111, with over 14 years of exp, 
I waited the 12 weeks period and then emailed checking for the status, i got this reply from them on May 22nd 

"The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 262111 Database Administrator, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application"

anyone knows if this is good or bad ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

What are the chances for people with Vic SS with 55 points + 5 for SS ?

Has anyone got an approval ? with that state ?


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

deyab219 said:


> Hi everyone, I have filed for VIC SS on 2nd March, 2013 my occupation is 262111, with over 14 years of exp,
> I waited the 12 weeks period and then emailed checking for the status, i got this reply from them on May 22nd
> 
> "The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 262111 Database Administrator, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application"
> ...


I think you will get some positive news in couple of weeks.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

noobrex said:


> What are the chances for people with Vic SS with 55 points + 5 for SS ?
> 
> Has anyone got an approval ? with that state ?


Hi,
Sure, I guess a lot of people had only 55 + 5 (SS) points and got the sponsorship. 
For example I claimed only points for age, qualification and IELTS and got the SS.


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

noobrex said:


> What are the chances for people with Vic SS with 55 points + 5 for SS ?
> 
> Has anyone got an approval ? with that state ?


Hi Noobrex

I got Vic approval with 55 +5 points, it took 3 weeks for the approval.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi Noobrex
> 
> I got Vic approval with 55 +5 points, it took 3 weeks for the approval.


Congratulations!

May i ask you for details?

- your job code ?
- SS lodge date, ACK date and Approval date?
- are you offshore or on shore?
- previous Australian or abroad experience?

Thank you!  and Good luck!


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vic2013 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> May i ask you for details?
> 
> ...


-272511
-Nomination lodged 11th April
-approval 30th April
-invite received 30th April
-onshore
- visa lodged 4th June ... Waiting
- experience 5 years abroad


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

ashanti7311 said:


> -272511
> -Nomination lodged 11th April
> -approval 30th April
> -invite received 30th April
> ...


Thank you for sharing the details.

being on shore makes it easier to get a nomination quicker. Good luck for the remaining journey to the golden ticket!


----------



## deyab219 (Sep 24, 2011)

N.Ali said:


> I think you will get some positive news in couple of weeks.


My friend you were right, I got positive feedback from Vic Govt. on Thus, 27th June, 2013 , 

Thanks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

deyab219 said:


> Hi everyone, I have filed for VIC SS on 2nd March, 2013 my occupation is 262111, with over 14 years of exp,
> I waited the 12 weeks period and then emailed checking for the status, i got this reply from them on May 22nd
> 
> "The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 262111 Database Administrator, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application"
> ...


Hi - Just wanted to check with you the following details -

1. how many points you have when you filed Vic SS ?
2. What is your occupation ?
3. When all documents and details you submitted along with your SS application?

Thanks !


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

inder_s1 said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My occupation is 135112, IELTS results : listening 8 Reading 8 Speaking 8 writing 7 overall 8


did you get your result ? I guess it was positive ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Got my Grant letter Today :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: Very Happy

Thanks to all who helped me during this process  I would have really struggled with out this forum :high5::high5:

And All the best for the others who are currently in the process


----------

